# What is this cartridge?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My daughter's friend gave her a box of reloads to give to me knowing that I was into shooting and reloading, The box said 35 Whelen and I opened it and looked at one of the cartridges, it looked similar to a 30-06 but a little different and didn't think much of it and put the box on the shelf. (I have never seen a 35 Whelen)

Well in the 35 Whelen thread I offered it to 35Whelen, so I got the box down to count them and see what I had, to my embarrassment, they are not 35 Whelen but the case is marked 30-06, but in comparing them to a 30-06 I could see that the base to shoulder was longer than a 30-06 and the shoulder slope was shorter and steeper. Overall length and other measurements are the same as an 06.

In the box there were 38 of these along with 7 30-06 cartridges and 35 empty brass the same size as the odd ones. I pulled and measured one of each of the bullets and powder, the 30-06 are 165 grain bullets the odd ones are .308 and 200 grains.

Following are the pics of what I have and the measurements along side a Remington 150 grain CORE-LOKT cartridge.

Those with more knowledge please help me to know what these are. 

Note: I would never trust someone else's reloads, if they were good 06 brass I would pull the bullets pop the primers and start over.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bigger picture with a Remington Core-Lokt 30-06 150 grain bullet next to it for a better comparison.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The 35 Whelen is based on the 30-06 cartridge and all you need to do to make a 35 Whelen out of a 06 case is to expand the neck and shoot away. 

The Whelen was a wildcat cartridge for a long time until a couple of rifle manufactures started to build rifles for it with Remington I believe offering factory rounds. 

I have quite a few cartridges that don't have the proper head stamp on them with a lot of them made out of a 30-30 case. As a reloader or shooter you need to be careful that the round actually matches the firearm that it is going to be used in and shooting someones reloads can be quite exciting at times even if it has the proper head stamp.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a 30-06 AI in the pics.----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

35 Whelen next to a 06 cartridge


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like .30 improved


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Or a .30 Gibbs or some such.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty sure it's a 30-06 Ackley Improved.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Pretty sure it's a 30-06 Ackley Improved.


Yeah, its got the steep shoulder and the right measurements if someone trimmed the cases 0.010" under.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome I knew I could count on guys from this site.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Now the offer still stands, I have no use for these so if any of you have a 30-06 AI and would like these you are welcome to them.

bowgy


----------

